
Before naming your startup, read this. - desushil
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/04/22/before-naming-your-startup-read-this/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Before%20naming%20your%20startup%2C%20read%20this.&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
tptacek
I was surprised at how much I liked this post, particularly the argument
against "getfoo.com" as an alternative to "foo.com". Although I'd nit that
security consultancies don't acquire customers from web pages at all;
securit.ee would work fine, especially if you reverse hardware.

